# capstan liquor bottle?



## beleth (Sep 4, 2013)

ok so i found this bottle and i'm trying to figure out what used to be inside it, it has  a Capstan mark with D-522 and the numbers 13, and 6 on the bottom.  it also says Full Pint, and the Federal Law Forbids the Sale or Reuse of this Bottle.  it has a screw cap that is partly broke but looks like aluminum painted brown with a large K on the top and surrounded the K's all along the sides as far as i can tell pain is missing on parts


----------



## beleth (Sep 4, 2013)

oh yeah, screw cap has Pat. 1908245

 also is kinda flask like in shape, looks to have had a paper label at one point and around that glass is diamond cut looking, and mold seams go all the way up the lip


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2013)

Made after 1933, we're gonna need a pic or two to help you further... Jim


----------



## beleth (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a whiskey, not sure what brand though, I'll see if I can fidn anything for you in my research...


----------



## beleth (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah was thinking whisky, Bourbon... almost looks like Seagram royal whisky 30's bottle but dunno it was the closest thing i could find but doesn't make since with that K screw cap, tanks for your help though : )


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2013)

Kessler's Whiskey:

The same bottle with very toasted label.

Much better label on this one.

Capstan Glass Company.


----------



## beleth (Sep 5, 2013)

huh, that total makes since now with the K on the cap, but never would of thought it in such a nice looking bottle [] thanks alot guys for helping me out


----------

